
EdgeML: machine learning algorithms for edge devices - blopeur
https://github.com/Microsoft/EdgeML
======
blopeur
Slide deck : [https://storage.googleapis.com/dawn-site/varma-edge-of-
ml.pd...](https://storage.googleapis.com/dawn-site/varma-edge-of-ml.pdf)

~~~
blopeur
Papers :
[http://proceedings.mlr.press/v70/kumar17a.html](http://proceedings.mlr.press/v70/kumar17a.html)
[http://proceedings.mlr.press/v70/gupta17a.html](http://proceedings.mlr.press/v70/gupta17a.html)

